# Hi folks



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 14, 2005)

so this is where everyone went to 

I'm primarily a games composer based in the UK - recent jobbies:- Predator Concrete Jungle, Stolen, Buffy The Vambire Slayer 2: Chaos Bleeds, Warhammer Fire Warrior, Gotham Racing2, Sinbad Master of the 7 Seas, Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter, Xmen2 Wolverine's revenge, Disney's Treasure Planet, Lego Harry Potter, Star Trek Invasion, Starlancer.

As a side project I've been working with Max and Dean on the design of FX-Max AMP (Articulation Mapping Processor) which I know some of you guys here are gonna like :D It's taken a while and we've had a major change of approach since our original press release but we're almost there. We've been aiming at the convenience and simplicity of Synful (ie not having to worry about articulations at all) but with compatibility with all major sample libraries - which has proven a hell of a lot of work in itself but will definitely be worth it in the end. The beta should be ready mid Feb so will post more info here nearer the time.

Anyway great to be here!

Ian


----------



## lux (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Ian,

nice to see you here.

Good stay.

Luca


----------



## msayre (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome, Ian! 

I like the sound of that FX-Max AMP... definitely gonna have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Jan 14, 2005)

Ian,

I've been following the development of the AMP from fxMax for a while - good luck with that - I expect great things! 

Oh, and welcome to VI... :wink:


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 14, 2005)

hey Lux - thanks again for that Italian lyric translation - saved my bacon


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to the club, Ian! I can't help but ask this sometimes useless but nonetheless repeated question: any hope in h*ll of a Mac version of this software?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Alan - looking forward to adding yours and Franks excellent stuff to the database soon.

Ned - yes, but not on the initial release - it's been in the plan from day 1 though.

Ian


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to V.I., Ian!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jan 14, 2005)

Ian,

An honor to have you here!

Pablo


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 14, 2005)

Ian Livingstone said:


> Ned - yes, but not on the initial release - it's been in the plan from day 1 though.








Great to hear, Ian!!!


----------



## handz (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Ian - it is great to have someone like you here
Very nice portfolio!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Ian - welcome to VI! Nice studio and website btw.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Ian,

How goes it?

so, did you sell your house?

Is that a picture of you in the silent stage?

I am planning a trip to England in April so maybe we hookup.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Ian, welcome to V.I.
Nice CV! That AMP project sounds really interesting!

@Craig > Silent stage? That's VSL live room facility, right?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 16, 2005)

yes

i believe Ian won a vsl prize to record there, and it looks like that room from the pic.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments chaps

Hey Sharmy - yes would be good to meet up - shame we missed each other last time when you were over in Manchester.
The house is going through at the moment (touch wood) so hopefully will be around London from March-ish.

Yes that's the Silent Stage from last March - was an awesome couple of days, was great to meet Herb, Sabine (his wife) and the team, they're great people and were the perfect hosts. Bloody cold over there though.

Ian


----------



## Caleb (Jan 16, 2005)

Ian Livingstone said:


> As a side project I've been working with Max and Dean on the design of FX-Max AMP (Articulation Mapping Processor) which I know some of you guys here are gonna like :D It's taken a while and we've had a major change of approach since our original press release but we're almost there. We've been aiming at the convenience and simplicity of Synful (ie not having to worry about articulations at all) but with compatibility with all major sample libraries - which has proven a hell of a lot of work in itself but will definitely be worth it in the end. The beta should be ready mid Feb so will post more info here nearer the time.
> 
> Anyway great to be here!



Welcome Ian.
And whatever FX-MAX AMP is - I'm interested to read about it - so looking forward to info posts.

Caleb


----------



## Marsdy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Ian

Good to see you here. We'll have to hook up once I get better (and by that I mean back in beer drinking mode,) and before you go down south of course. Are you going to the Sound Expo show in April?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 19, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Good to see you here. We'll have to hook up once I get better (and by that I mean back in beer drinking mode,) and before you go down south of course. Are you going to the Sound Expo show in April?



Hi Dave - great to hear you're on the mend - a beer sounds great 

yes - looking forward to Soud Expo - much more interesting than the games trade shows.

Ian


----------



## Lex (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Really nice to have you here...

aLex


----------

